# Frequent Illness on PTU. Is it normal?



## Teeegs (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello All,

I suppose I should give you a quick background before asking my question: I was diagnosed with GD last November by my primary care physician, but didn't start meds until January when the Endo could finally see me. I was on Methimazole for about 3 weeks before we discovered my allergy to it, so I've been on PTU ever since. My Endo has been reducing my dose every 2 months starting when my thyroid levels first stabilized, so I'm down to 100mg a day from the 300mg I started with. I think I may be close to remission, which would be a welcome change.

Unfortunately, for the last few months I've been getting frequent colds and upper respiratory infections - about every 3 weeks I'm sick again. The usual symptoms are present every time: it starts with a very sore throat and within 24 hours I am sneezing like crazy with a runny nose, very swollen and tender glands, aching head and neck, tired, lethargic, etc. I don't think I've had a fever, though.

The last time I got a cold I called my doctor and asked to have a WBC - although he didn't seem as concerned as I was that it could be agranulocytosis. He was right. My WBC was well within normal (can't recall the exact number) but comparing it to my WBC before starting meds (which was at the high end of normal) it was only a couple hundred less. Now I'm sick again (surprise!) about a month later, and I'm just at a loss.

Has anyone else experienced FREQUENT colds/respiratory infections while on PTU but had a normal WBC? It is so frustrating and to be sick all the time, I just feel so useless and hopeless. I really don't know if it would be more or less aggravating to know that this truly is the result of the PTU, but I'd still like to know.

Thank you all very much!

PS. I'm brand new to this site and, after looking around a bit, I'm glad I found it!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Teeegs,

No - I did not have that experience but wanted to mention someting you said about remission.

Until your TSI is 0 you are not in remission - just because you are feeling better and are having dose reductions does not necessarily mean remission.

Alot of times doctors tell you to quit anti thyroid meds once lab levels are normal but in reality the disease is still active and being controlled by the medication. Staying on a low dose of anti thyroid meds for a minimum of 18 months is best.

Your body has gone through alot since your diagnosis and then being put onto 2 different anti thyroid meds. I would imagine your immune system is simply adjusting.


----------

